# Year of the tiger



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Year of the tiger, pastel pencils, 30x22cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Tiger cub, soft pastel, 40x30cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

AlexThorne said:


> AMAZING!


thank you


----------

